# Hardwater Teaser Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Enjoys the pics... it wont be long!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures but they aren't helping the itch.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, where you been young man ! Love the pic of the deep fried fish on the table, with the Santa Claus ! That got me amped up ! Know you and the grand son are looking forward to firing up that camera and using the remote ! I think I remember something about some unwanted GAS being in your shanty last year. Must have been the chili !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We never got to the chili. His mom is keeping him at home more this year. So I will have a lot of lonely rides. I'm ready bring on the ice.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

After my best ice fishing day of the year last year i was treated with this...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

First one is from March 2010. Last day on the ice and all we caught were bass on tip ups. All were bigguns. Second one is the last fish of last winter. Walter put up a good fight. Caught him in 9 FOW on the tip up.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Our club's last get together last season.








I think it was a week or two before the superbowl.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man I was really enjoying those pics,,,,,,,till I seen the last one with all those Pittsburgh Steeler's colors


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Kinda hoped the next pic was going to be those steeler fans crashing through the ice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There was a pond in Broadview Heights completly covered with skim ice this morning! Got me a little excited...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

only way those steelers fans are crashing through the ice is if the lake is in Baltimore.lol.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The thermometer said 25 in the truck this morning. All I could think about was the lake freezing.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

quackpot said:


> We never got to the chili. His mom is keeping him at home more this year. So I will have a lot of lonely rides. I'm ready bring on the ice.


What a shame. Maybe she will let him Ice Fish with you once the Season starts. He's a good kid.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Wont be long now!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I love to ice fish.......I love it.....but I love duck hunting too......



Not yet!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh YEA ! Counting the days now !


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Man I was really enjoying those pics,,,,,,,till I seen the last one with all those Pittsburgh Steeler's colors


May be a while before you OHIO boys see the superbowl, so dont hate my PA club for celebrating making it there. Didn't win but that wont stop us from icefishing together again.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc you guys just wait till next year....LOL

picked up fresh line for the season today.....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i will never forget this one.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Gino's...Lake St.Clair, Didn't catch crap that day but had alot of fun


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

HWF....were you on a river? thats awesome!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Chaunc I motivated now!!! gonna have to take some pics in browns gear on the ice (if theres any fans left!!!! lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sam kegg said:


> Chaunc I motivated now!!! gonna have to take some pics in browns gear on the ice (if theres any fans left!!!! lol


I will join you! lol, gotta be loyal


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Right on Mario!!!! i think that would be cool if we can get a group of people on the ice with browns gear on just for the pics!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sam,

you just gave me an idea !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Success on the ice always brings a smile


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

1977 walleye guy said:


> HWF....were you on a river? thats awesome!


I wondered the same thing. Killer fish!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Great trip on erie air boat.

suprise carp on a rookies first time out 

late ice 3 man saugeye limit. 

The infamous crack that opened up on erie a few years ago that caused all the people to get stranded!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks you guys, it was CRAZY trying to land that fish, i was not at all prepared/expecting it..i was using 2 lb. line. that trout is a stocked fish, leftover from the thanksgiving stocking at punderson, which im sad to hear, won't be happening this year.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

One of last years get togethers









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Me and Big Joshy heading out, Lake Hubbard MI


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful photo lundy! I cant wait to get out this year....Roughly a month away and were sitting on the ice....we have a local marina thats the first to freeze every year....cannot waaiiittt!!! lol We will be poundin jigs in no time!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

SICK picture icebucketjohn!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

hey lovin life let me know if you need any help with this idea lol meet me at harbor frieght lol jk


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nite time Crappie with the MarCum


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never ice fished before, but looking at those pics makes me want to give it a try... Why wait for spring when i could fish all year round.


----------

